# Robin's Progress



## david (Aug 29, 2002)

Today at 3:30 pm, I will be training my first female client!  Yippee!

I hope this goes well!  

I told her:  

Rule # 1- Do NOT argue with me
Rule # 2- No bitching!
Rule # 3- See what is only in front of you!  That is me and me only!  Not some damn hunk whose doing stiff legged deadlifts  lol  I had to throw that in!  

Too bad I'm leaving soon for a  month but I hope she sticks with this!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

> Rule # 2- No bitching!



This isn't possible is it.


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> This isn't possible is it.



Actually it should be possible because the client I had before (He moved to Atlanta courteousy of me) is his friend and he already laid it down that I will NOT tolerate rules 1 & 2!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Actually it should be possible because the client I had before (He moved to Atlanta courteousy of me) is his friend and he already laid it down that I will NOT tolerate rules 1 & 2!



is his friend, I thought you said it was a female client


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2002)

My friend I sent to Atlanta is a guy.  His friend is a gal who I'll be training in two hours!!!!

Maybe I should do her journal here!  Hmmn....


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 29, 2002)

You're taking on a client and then leaving for a month?  Personally I would have given her to someone else...it is hard for clients to bounce from trainer to trainer who may do different things.  If you are away, how are you going to be able to motivate her to stick with her program?


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2002)

By yelling and screaming at her!  No, I'm going to have her under my GF's wing as well!


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2002)

Well, today was not a good day for her!  She ended up working 13 hours and couldn't make it!  I told her if she can't bring her effort today, not to worry because tomorrow, I'll need her at her best!

So my friend in ATL calls me and ask me if that is funny she cancelled!  I told him, "what happens to that person when a client cancels on me?"  He says, "I know-I know!"  That's right, tomorrow is "Annihalation day" tomorrow!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 29, 2002)

Not to be conceited, butt I'm a fuckin' expert at training women....and have cumpletely mastered, the "Close Spot!"


DP


----------



## david (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Not to be conceited, butt I'm a fuckin' expert at training women....and have cumpletely mastered, the "Close Spot!"
> 
> 
> DP



BunBunz would kick my ass if I mastered the "close spot"!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 30, 2002)

Ass Kicking = Gr8 sex! 

Make-up Sex
Grudge Sex
Wild Monkey Sex

DP


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ass Kicking = Gr8 sex!
> 
> Make-up Sex
> ...



    

May BUNBUNZ never come to this thread!


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey, I just got a second female client!  Yippee!  She's from West Palm Beach County!

That'll cost her!  Thank god, I won't have to start until after I get back!!!


----------



## Duncan (Aug 30, 2002)

One word of caution, never have sex with a female client.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 30, 2002)

Soooooo, whats so bad about that????


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> One word of caution, never have sex with a female client.



I would NEVER do that!!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2002)

Client # 1 today

Wow, it was amazing!  Her form was really bad on most things and thank god I was there watching as well!  

Her diet consist of only two meals but hey, at least they weren't fattening!!!!  We'll certainly fix this and very soon!  Like, TONIGHT!

As for her work ethic and desire, it was slightly above average and I constantly had to remind her why we were their in the gym.  

As for the bitching and wanting to avoid pain, yeah, I heard it and instantly had her stop and asked her if she'd rather go home and eat a pizza or some fattening food.  Thank god two of the finest-hottest gals walked in the gym and acknowledged me and said, "Hello".  I asked client # 1 if that was her goal... to look like them and she said, "yes".  So, I said, "well, get TO WORK then.  And she finished her workout!


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2002)

Weight & BF tests etc. will be conducted by Bunbunz along with her dieting tomorrow...

Today was "effort and desire" demonstration and the ability to remain focus!

She passed!


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2002)

I received a call while in the gym at 8:30 am this morning and her telling me two things.

"ooooohhhh my arms hurt!"  (She means her triceps)

"Secondly, I ate eggs and I hope that makes you happy!"

Well, I spent two freaking hours recreating her meal plans/Workouts and it was quite easy. (I reformatted my HD and lost my Workout and Meal Plan Disk!  Real Smart on my part!!!!)

For Example:  While discussing her proteins.... I asked her,  "Chicken?"  She says, " Only Breast- Boneless-Skinless"
Then I said, "Eggs?"  She replies, "Hate them but will try them but can I have a piece of chicken instead"???

So easy!

Today or tonight I should say at 8 pm, I  am going to introduce, Back and Shoulders and Bi's!  Remember, this is only an introduction and I would never have her train two majors with a minor body part!  I'm not that  

"110% or NOTHING at ALL!"


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2002)

Time to go train the girl!


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2002)

Oh wow!  She cried in the middle of her workout and not bc/ of the workout itself or something I did!  She had other things on her mind!  Tsk-Tsk!  I yelled and told her to focus!!!!

"Come Strong, focused and WORKOUT or DON'T come at ALL!"

When I walked in tonight, she was on a treadmill two treadmills from "The Rock"!   Heh-he!  

Anyhoo, I had her go through the motions of her soon to be ab routine!  She cried again and this time it was because of the muscle aching!

Wow, still lots of work to do!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2002)

Leg Days today!  

25 mins from now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 1, 2002)

When you get TOTALLY frust8ed.....let me know.......I have run the gamet with training women....and in "other training" as well. 

SHIT HOWDY DAVID.....welcome to MY World! 


DP


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> When you get TOTALLY frust8ed.....let me know.......I have run the gamet with training women....and in "other training" as well.
> 
> SHIT HOWDY DAVID.....welcome to MY World!
> ...



 No problem there, DP!  I will keep you in mind  

She has Kidney problems so I had to be very careful with her Protein intake/Diet!  Her diet is very clean though and that is a "GREAT" thing!  Problem was she was only eating 1 to 2 meals a day along with a lot of sugars!

I've structured her weight training to not strain the lower back because of her kidney problems and so far it's gone really good.

*Legs day (only Quads) was successful.* 

4 Sets (10 reps each) of each exercise

- bobsled (squat)
- Leg presses (She was suprisingly strong for never doing them too!)
- * Hack Squat (just an intro to see how her back handles it/She did GREAT though!)
- Walking lunges
- Leg extensions



She didn't bitch as much as today but the day is not over and wait till' she feels it tomorrow and the next day


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2002)

Another day... another day!  Whoa, it's Labor Day!

Yes, I trained her and it was hamstrings, calves and Biceps!

It wasn't too bad.  I still employed the 12-10-10-10 rule and made she her form was done and focused in on her weak points in the sense of form!

I found out she was eating still too less!  Dammit!  She came in to the workout hungry so I told her it will be a quick day (1 1/2!!)  I let her have a protein bar!

Afterward we went to Musclemag and got her a weight belt, gloves and some straps.

Tomorrow, is the new week and let the REAL TRAINING BEGIN!!!


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

*CHEST DAY!  (First Real Day)*

20 mins of cardio

15-20 mins of ABS

Bench
1st set/70 lbs/12 reps
2nd set/85 lbs/10 reps
3rd set/95 lbs/10
4th Set/110 lbs/7 reps/3 assisted

Incline DB's (lbs. represented is for one DB)
(Follow same rep scheme)

1st set/15 lbs (she was scared)
2nd set/17 lbs
3rd set/ 20 lbs
4th set/25 lbs

Cable Flys (lbs. # represented for one side)

1st set- 10 lbs
2nd set- 20 lbs.
3rd set- 30 lbs (2 reps.. very weak in this movement)
4th set- 20 lbs. (15 reps with a slow negative)

Triceps

Close Grip (Smith Machine)

1st set- 85 lbs
2nd set- 95 lbs
3rd set- 105 lbs (for 6)
4th set- 95 lbs (for 12 reps)

Rope pull down

One arm pulldowns

Pullovers

25 mins of cardio


----------



## david (Sep 3, 2002)

I got a call her from her and she told me she had 7 meals today!  Finally!!!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

60 mins of Cardio and not weights.

Whew, a load off my back!

20 mins of the Gauntlet-20 mins of the stepper and 20 mins of the Treadmill is what she reported!  

Maybe I better peak in on this!!!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi David!

King of all Post Whores! Sounds like you are doing well with her!
Better hope she's not an IM member! 

She sounds very strong, has she lifted before?


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi David!
> 
> King of all Post Whores! Sounds like you are doing well with her!
> ...



Hey Lina!

Long time no hear!  How are ya?  Have you been on lately?

Well, I took a brief pause in my Post whore for three weeks and came on when I could (briefly).  Warned everyone that when I come back it would be with vengeance or by storm!  

Anyhooz, I'll be leaving in 15 days and this time I WILL have my laptop but less posting!

As for Robin, she used to workout 6 years ago but got caught up in the partying etc.

I will have the measurements very soon!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey David 

Good luck with the clients!!!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi Butterfly! 

Good to talk to you again!  I thought you were still ripped at me for almost screwing your legs challenge thread.

Let me ask something.  Are you doing OK tonight?  Your not your usual self??  

So, I saw my friend who will be competing in Dallas.  She won the Overall Souther States in Fitness so we'll see how she fairs in getting her procard in Dallas.

See, I may be a post whore but not like a one liner, like Bigss!  

PS. Thank you for your well wishes with my new female clients.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow!  That's great about her winning!!!  Got to be a good feeling.  Fade and I are still planning to make it up to Dallas for that comp.  Do you know the exact dates???  It'll be so much fun getting to me you guys in person.  

I'm fine, thanks for asking.

BTW, I know what you mean about those one-liners...


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2002)

I'll bump that thread up bc/ it's the only way I remember it!

You'll notice it bc/ it has your name all over it!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

OK.  Back to Robin!

Today she called me and wanted to take a thermagenic liquid like ABB's Speed Stack or Worldwide Nutrition's S25.  So I sighed and told her to consult with her doctor and use at her own discretion!  Great.  She calls me back at the Doctor's office and he cleared the Bill allowing to take those drinks upon specific recommendations and dosage.  So she calls and exuberantly says, "which one is better?"

I told her a place where she can get the drinks for practically $1.65 bottle!  (the gyms charge $2.75)  Hell of a deal, huh?


No WORKOUT TODAY  (Rest Day)


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

*Shoulder/Biceps DAY*

25 mins of cardio (Stair stepper)

SHOULDERS!!!!

Smith Machine Front Military press
1st set-  95 lbs./14 reps
2nd set- 115 lbs./10 reps
3rd Set- 115 lbs. /8 reps
4th set- 105 lbs. 12 reps 

Alternating DB (wgt. for each DB) Front laterals
1st set- 15 lbs DB's/15 reps
2nd set- 20 lbs. DB's/12 reps
3rd set- 25 lbs. DB's/ 9 reps
4th set- 25 lbs. DB's 9 reps
*my, what a strong girl!!* 

Side Lateral DB raises
1st set- 7.5 lbs DB's/12 reps
2nd set- 10 lbs. DB's/10 reps
3rd set- 12.5 lbs. DB's/10 reps
4th Set- 12.5 lbs. DB's/9 reps

Bent over Rear Lateral DB raises
1st set- 10 lbs. DB's/15 reps
2nd set- 15 lbs. DB's/12 reps
3rd set- 17 lbs. DB's/10 reps
4th set- 20 lbs. DB's/10 reps
*Very strong and strict and she loved this movement!* 

BICEPS

Standing Straight Bar curls
1st set- 35 lbs./10 reps
2nd set- 40 lbs./10 reps
3rd set- 45 lbs./6 reps
4th set- 40 lbs/8 reps

*She is very weak in biceps/triceps... for now!  I found that her right arm/wrist was severly damaged earlier in life.    But, we will work on that!  * 

Alternating DB curls (Standing)
1st set- 15 lbs./ 10 reps
2nd set- 20 lbs./10 reps
3rd & 4th set- same

Preacher isolated one arm curl
Left arm
1st set- 12 lbs./ 15 reps
2nd, 3rd and 4th set/ 15 lbs.- 12-15 rep range

Right arm
1st set- 10 lbs./15 reps
2nd, 3rd & 4th set/12 lbs./ 20 reps
*I thought she was going to die but she felt very good!* 

20 min ab routine

30 mins Cardio (Step mill!)


----------



## david (Sep 6, 2002)

Another successful day with her diet!  She has supposedly dropped 3 lbs. last week.

Remember, last week was mainly cardio with an introduction to weight training!  I'm dying to see next weeks results!!!

TOMORROW WILL BE THE MEASUREMENTS DAY!  Ya-hoo!


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2002)

*LEGS DAY!*

- 30 mins of cardio

QUADS

Leg Press
1st set/225 lbs./10 reps
2nd set/275 lbs./10 reps
3rd set/315 lbs./8 reps
4th set//295 lbs./10 reps

Hack Squat
1st set/95 lbs./10 reps
2nd set/115 lbs./10 reps
3rd set/135 lbs./10 reps
4th set/145 lbs./9 reps

Squat Machine press
1st set/135 lbs./10 reps
2nd set/175 lbs./10 reps
3rd set/225 lbs./ 8 reps
4th set/225 lbs./ 6 reps

Walking Dumbell Lunges
1 set/ Carrying 15 lb DB and a very long distance!  

Leg Extensions
2 sets

HAMSTRINGS

Stiffed legged Barbell deadlifts
1st set/35 lbs./15 reps
2nd set/40 lbs./15 reps
3rd set/60 lbs./12 reps
4th set/80 lbs/10 reps

Leg Extensions
4 sets

Glutes & ABS to finish off the workout


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

I just got a call from a guy friend ( I previously trained) saying that he got a call from Robin and she was bitching about her lunges and how hard they were.    So I called her just a few minutes ago and asked her if she liked legs day yesterday.  She yelled at me and said, "why can't we start with lunges next time bc/ their so hard!!"  So, I gave her the explanantion and she didn't seem to want to buy it.  So I sit here wondering if I should be a real smart ass and make her lunge first and do that workout as shown above, in reverse.  Then, we'll see if she's laughing when it comes to leg press!!!  Keep in mind, I only did 1 set of lunges (a very long distance) but a set of 4!!! 

Today, I'm going to count the steps that one does when lunging that particular distance!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

Today is back day!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 8, 2002)

She seems very strong -- especially the shoulders.  When I had a trainer, I didn't complain that much.  All I mainly said was... "so soon, can't we wait a few more seconds" heh..  David, make her suffer!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

I just did my legs and I counted the steps of the walking lunges.
64!!!  (this is one set!!!)

I usually do 2 to 3 sets!  This is freakin' awesome!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> She seems very strong -- especially the shoulders.  When I had a trainer, I didn't complain that much.  All I mainly said was... "so soon, can't we wait a few more seconds" heh..  David, make her suffer!



Today she told me that she felt "nothing" the next day in her shoulders.   

So, today, I put her on the military press and used the same weight 95 lbs. and she only put it up for 6 times.  I asked her, "what's the matter, are you all of a sudden weak?"  She replies, "no, I don't know WTF is wrong!"  Then I told her the science behind muscle recuperation and recovery.  She wasn't laughing!


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

*BACK DAY!*

30 mins of Cardio

BACK

Pull ups
4 Sets/12-15 reps

Seated rows (Lower Back|)
1st set/ 60 lbs./12 reps
2nd set/ 70 lbs/ 10 reps
3rd set/80 lbs/ 7 reps
4th set/70 lbs 12 reps

Bent over BB rows
2 sets of 45 lbs.  (problem w/ lower back)
*** introduced DB pullovers to her for 2 sets of 15 reps using a  35 lbs.  She LIKED it!  She LIKED it!* 


1 arm DB rows
1st set/25 lbs./15 reps
2nd set/25 lbs/12 reps
3rd set/30 lbs/ 10 reps
4th set/30 lbs/ 9 reps
*I'm noticing this is a very weak area for her!* 

Close grip pulldowns

1st set/60 lbs/12 reps
2nd set/70 lbs./10 reps
3rd set/70 lbs./10 reps
4th set/80 lbs./8 reps


30 mins of Cardio


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2002)

What an easy day for her!  Ho-hum!  Wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

Quick Summary

- 25 mins cardio
- 30 mins of ABS


CHEST

Flat Bench DB press
4 sets x 20 reps

Incline Nautilius Press
Same set/reps

Pec Dec Flys
Same set/reps

Triceps

Dips
Pushdown Bar
Overhead one arm behind the  Head press
One arm push downs

30 mins cardio


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2002)

With this being my last week with Robin until the middle of October, my training with her is coming to a conclusion.

Pretty much I have her take all that was given to her (typed out workouts and information)  Go through the next week and half where she picks what to do on her Weight days while I monitor her, adjust her postions etc.    

It has been very interesting and she has progressed well for the last 3 weeks!

Today was shoulder's day and was not a very good workout.  She told me that after her workout she gave blood in the morning!  REAL SMART!!!!!!

Anyhooz, from time to time, I will relate her measurements in two days and when I get back from Kingdom Come, I will relate any good news!

Till then, ta- ta!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

Today was my laugh day because Robin's head started swelling!

As I introduce her new moves for her ab workout and making smart comments how the new move works her abs more better than the other... to the point saying that I was not working them at all!  

Boy, I gave her tongue lashing and told her since the old moves were so damn easy, to lets get back to those moves!

I did it this time not allowing her to cheat whatsoever.  She started crying and I asked her why is she crying?  She states bc/ it hurts...... 

So, today, I even went to advanced mode to show her what to really expect and again, she started crying!  

Hmmn.   Lesson to be learned!  The manager of the gym came over and punched me in the arm and said, "Damn, your teaching her well and keeping her level headed..."


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

She has dropped 3 more pounds and she is doing really well!  I am really happy for her regardless of the negatives I state about her!


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

Tomorrow is Leg day and I haven't forgotten the crap she pulled last time in her whiny assed cry baby manner!  

Tomorrow's cry is going to make today's cry a walk in the park and she'll be glad that I'm gonna be gone for 3 to 4 weeks!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

Within 1 hour of teaching "little girl" a lesson (Robbin of course!)

LEGS DAY!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 15, 2002)

You are a pretty tough trainer, though nothing could make me cry  

It seems like she is making progress through the torture, keep it up


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> You are a pretty tough trainer, though nothing could make me cry
> 
> It seems like she is making progress through the torture, keep it up



*BITCH DAY* 

Hey Earwax!

Here is my report!


Today, 20 mins before I left I kept reminding myself how she bitched about lunges and how she wanted to do them first!

Well, be careful what you wish for!

20 mins of warm up cardio


210 lunges!

60 or more per set!

1st set- no weight
2nd set- 15 lbs. DB
3rd set- 20 lbs. DB
4th set- no weights (stepping out at an angle)
5th set (32 steps only) no weight, step out at an angle (completing each step with a ham curl!)

** Crying....**

Hack Squats

1st set/45 lbs./ 15 reps
2nd set/115 lbs. 7 reps
3rd set/95 lbs/7 reps
4th set/60 lbs/ to complete failure

Leg extensions
3 sets  (pause reps at the top for the last 3 reps)

Leg press
1 set/205 lbs./12 reps
2nd set/225 lbs./12 reps

One legged leg press
1st set/115 lbs/7 reps
2nd set/95 lbs/7 reps
3rd set/45 lbs./20 reps
4th set- SAME

*** I did this workout out of sequence and in reverse order because Robbin was highly bitching about lunges.  Well, she SCREAMED at me last week asking why we didn't do lunges first.  Well, after today she now prefers it back the other way.  Hmmn... I do say and I re-explained the logic to her.

So she bought me dinner.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow David! You seem very commited to your clients! And a pretty rough trainer too! 
Go ahead, whip that girl into shape!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Wow David! You seem very commited to your clients! And a pretty rough trainer too!
> Go ahead, whip that girl into shape!



Thanx NG!

Well, I try not to be too rough on her or clients but I still try to impose a few rules when clients get out of hand!

1) Concentrate
2) Effort
3) No arguing!  

I knew what I was getting into when I accepted her but it's only short term and I wanted her to stay motivated, understand why she's in the gym and to learn the correct form and do it right the first time.  

It only can get "Better" with her from here on out!

I was very fortunate to get a client that is willing and able to go 6 times a week!  

David


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 17, 2002)

Wow...six nights a week...you're making some good coin there as well as being able to kick someone's butt.  I get sick of training people once or twice a week because usually for the rest of the week they use the hard workouts as an excuse to take time off.  Most people can't afford a couple hundred $$ per week for intense training though.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah how can she afford 6 days a week?  When I was going, they charged $40 for 1 hour.  I went 4 days a week and they gave me 1 day free since I was a poor student.


----------



## david (Sep 17, 2002)

As privileged as I may seem this is short term (6 days a week) deal for Robbin.  4 weeks of 6 days training.  She will continue this regmine after 4 weeks, without me!

However, when I get back, I will probably allow her to use my services, for whenever she needs it, ONLY.

It's simple because I train people to when they have enough knowledge they can go on and do it themselves because technically, I truly believe the continuance of hiring/needing a trainer for every session is a waste of money to an extent. (Unless their training for a competition which is not in my persona) (I usually shuffle them off to my friend's that are NPC, IFBB pro's etc.)

Why I do this it may not make any sense (financial loses) but my clients will give me more clients.

I have a person from W. Palm Bch that wants me to drive 1 hour to and 1 hour back to train her.  This will start in 5 weeks.

I have another gentleman who wants me to train him and I have declined his offer due to the fact I'm going away.

Another former client wants me to train her mother (oh brother!?) in which I may decline.

You see here ladies and gents, Personal Training is not my actual profession as I am in school but it IS a good money maker! 

I train people and I train them hard to the point I want them to make Fitness (whatever it may be) an everyday life and love.  I would like them to transfer the knowledge I gave them to give to their friend's and family.

This is why I treat BB/Fitness seriously bc/ it's a passion!  Either you love being there or you hate it!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

Crash,

This is not a post whore thread so do NOT mess this up!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, when I started I had no idea how to lift weights until my trainer helped me.  I secretly was taking notes.  Then after a few months I went and did it myself and never stopped.  My form may not be the best, but I am getting some results.  I'm still learning as I go.

I thought about getting my Physical Training certificate (one of those... not sure which one)  But I feel that I have yet much to learn before I can really help people.  I just know some of the basics.  I ask people all the time in the gym if they can show me how to use cables and so forth.  People can be pretty nice when someone wants to learn.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash,
> 
> This is not a post whore thread so do NOT mess this up!!!



dam that means i have to read all that to put a good reply here


----------



## lina (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> As privileged as I may seem this is short term (6 days a week) deal for Robbin.  4 weeks of 6 days training.  She will continue this regmine after 4 weeks, without me!
> 
> However, when I get back, I will probably allow her to use my services, for whenever she needs it, ONLY.
> ...



David you da man!  She is doing great and sounds very strong even in the areas where you say she's weak e.g. bicep/triceps, and a few others.... 

You're the Nazi of PT! LOL!    

You are tough on them but hey, maybe that makes them work harder too...


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> David you da man!  She is doing great and sounds very strong even in the areas where you say she's weak e.g. bicep/triceps, and a few others....
> ...



Hey Sweetie! 

Long time no hear!  

No, I'm not a Nazi PT!  I'm an angel!  

I stressed to her last week that "I don't like being in the gym for 5 hours a day but I choose to train you bc/ I believe in you!"  I further mentioned that if I am there then, I'm going to make the most out of it!  I told her that she should do the same, otherwise, I will leave and she can leave and then maybe, finally, we'll figure out from there what all that time was spent for!"

I told her, "see that person (they doing the wrong form), they need a trainer and I would love to train them and that I see that person everday.  I would much rather train a person that is willing, wanting to train and have "heart" in the workout etc.  for FREE!"  Then,  to stand and waste time and listen to someone bicker and bitch.

Now, she has turned out to be one of my best clients and her mother wrote me a note saying, "whatever you've been doing to my daughter, keep it up!"  Everything is changing.  Body, School striving for her Master's degree, attitude and positivity on life etc.

Thanks for popping in Lina!

Stay in touch!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Oh yeah, when I started I had no idea how to lift weights until my trainer helped me.  I secretly was taking notes.  Then after a few months I went and did it myself and never stopped.  My form may not be the best, but I am getting some results.  I'm still learning as I go.
> 
> I thought about getting my Physical Training certificate (one of those... not sure which one)  But I feel that I have yet much to learn before I can really help people.  I just know some of the basics.  I ask people all the time in the gym if they can show me how to use cables and so forth.  People can be pretty nice when someone wants to learn.



You should get certified.  Hmmn.  Which one?  ISSA, ACE, etc.  whole bunch of them out there now!

You gotta love the PT industry, though!


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

My last training session (weekly) with Robbin is today!

Chest/Tri's/Abs


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah, I'm was going to try for the lesser kind (ACE) or that's what I've been told.  I gave up on the idea though, cause I have so much more to learn.  How did the last training session go david?


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

Well, due to the fact that she knows mentally that she won't have to push herself hard, only time will tell (3 weeks that is) if their will be any improvements!  I warned her when I get back that we will go into phase II and I'm changing up her workout.  

I have given her a program to slowly build upon her gains at this point and to focus more on nutrition, heavy cardio/moderate weights with high repetition so we'll see what the results are or excuses are in that manner.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

I have yet to see this thread and Mr. One liner Likes it.

Good Job PT Nazi.


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2002)

Bigss's you finally noticed this thread?


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 25, 2002)

YES I DID


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 25, 2002)

I dont go into the diaries to often


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I dont go into the diaries to often




Maybe you should??


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

I just did Robbin's BF count and it was 25 %  Aaaaaahh where did I go wrong? J/K, it was at 29% a month ago!


----------

